# Cut ins darker than rolled section?



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

I'm painting a ceiling. I cut in with a brush but the result is always darker than the rolled sections. 
I guess it's getting less paint but even when I try and lay it on thick (to the point of almost dripping) I still get this result. I've used several different brushes and techniques (end of the bristles vs. laying them flat) but the result is always the same. Any way I can fix this?
Thanks


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Rolomoto said:


> I'm painting a ceiling. I cut in with a brush but the result is always darker than the rolled sections.
> I guess it's getting less paint but even when I try and lay it on thick (to the point of almost dripping) I still get this result. I've used several different brushes and techniques (end of the bristles vs. laying them flat) but* the result is always the same. Any way I can fix this?*
> Thanks


Use better quality paint.


----------



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

It's SW Cashmere...I don't believe that is considered low quality.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Buy a Whizz roller, 4 inch. They have sleeves with covered ends that hold paint. That way you really don't even need a brush. Do your cut-ins with the Whizz and you can avoid the brush strokes causing the issue. If you don't want to use the WHizz, get a better quality brush for sure, and, if you have to, get some good ceiling paint. Edit: Yes Cashmere is good paint!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The color difference is either caused by incomplete coverage or a difference in texture [brush versus roller] Another coat will fix the first, a whizz roller the second.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

I gotten some of my best customers from switching them from Cashmere, so it MUST be a good paint right? RIGHT?


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

are you cutting in and rolling from different cans?


----------



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

Gymschu said:


> Buy a Whizz roller, 4 inch. They have sleeves with covered ends that hold paint. That way you really don't even need a brush. Do your cut-ins with the Whizz and you can avoid the brush strokes causing the issue. If you don't want to use the WHizz, get a better quality brush for sure, and, if you have to, get some good ceiling paint. Edit: Yes Cashmere is good paint!


Do you know where I can get these? Lowes appears to be the only big box that sells them but I can't find these. I can't even find them on the whizz site. The wrap around feature is what I'm looking for but none of the products specifies this feature and you're left trying to look at the packaging which is futile.
Thanks


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I would assume most any paint dept would have them, I bought mine at the paint store.


----------



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

I found them, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry, just saw your post. Yes, those will work. Lowe's almost always has them in stock and Home Depot carries the Wooster version of them. Great for cutting in corners on walls as well.


----------



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

Gymschu said:


> Sorry, just saw your post. Yes, those will work. Lowe's almost always has them in stock and Home Depot carries the Wooster version of them. Great for cutting in corners on walls as well.


They did the job, took out those dark areas. They take a bit of finessing to get them to actually roll and I could only cut in one room before the roller cover shredded but they worked.:smile:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't recall ever having one of those little covers shred, are you keeping the cover well lubricated with paint?


----------



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

I think there was enough paint on it. Shred might be too strong a word but the fibers were coming off more and more as I went. These are made of polyamide apparently, and even without use you can see the material is already coming off. When full of paint those fibers really get extended and start to pull off.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

@Rolomoto and @mark sr, these "new improved" whizz roller sleeves DO SHED. I don't know what the problem is but it is very disappointing as these are rather costly compared to the old yellow-striped or blue striped sleeves.


----------



## J.Temple (Dec 31, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> @*Rolomoto* and @*mark sr* , these "new improved" whizz roller sleeves DO SHED. I don't know what the problem is but it is very disappointing as these are rather costly compared to the old yellow-striped or blue striped sleeves.



I don't care what type of sleeve I'm using, I always soak with clean water and spin out to remove any loose fibers.


----------



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> I don't care what type of sleeve I'm using, I always soak with clean water and spin out to remove any loose fibers.


How dry does it have to be before use?


----------



## J.Temple (Dec 31, 2015)

Rolomoto said:


> How dry does it have to be before use?



If it's being used in a waterborne product / latex etc, it can be used right after spinning it out. In fact, it is preferable to pretreat brushes and sleeves with water prior to using product. A lot of paint labels will suggest a water presoak. A proper sleeve/brush spinner only leaves them damp, not really wet.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Paint sometimes has a tendency to dry darker in places where it takes longer to dry. Usually its the opposite of your problem, but if your cut ins were super heavy, and your roll was light, it may have taken them longer to dry than your roll, so they dried darker. (This is just a possibility) Also, it usually happens more with colors that have a ton of pigment in them. I have always had a big problem with Sherwin Paints doing this too, but I usually have the opposite problem, with cut ins being too light.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> @Rolomoto and @mark sr, these "new improved" whizz roller sleeves DO SHED. I don't know what the problem is but it is very disappointing as these are rather costly compared to the old yellow-striped or blue striped sleeves.


In case no one has noticed, there are two different sets of packaging that the Whizz brand comes in. The white packaging is what they sell to the box stores. The packaging they sell to independent stores is the ORIGINAL yellow packaging. The yellow packaged products are a little more expensive......can you say "de-contented for the mass retailers"? How's that for a conspiracy?:wink2:


----------



## Rolomoto (May 18, 2018)

Apparently it's two different materials: microfiber vs. polyamide
From my experience I would avoid the polyamide.


----------



## siffleur (Aug 19, 2013)

*See difference?*



klaatu said:


> In case no one has noticed, there are two different sets of packaging that the Whizz brand comes in. The white packaging is what they sell to the box stores. The packaging they sell to independent stores is the ORIGINAL yellow packaging. The yellow packaged products are a little more expensive......can you say "de-contented for the mass retailers"? How's that for a conspiracy?:wink2:


klaatu, I seen that diffrence write away. When I first gotten these from my local BM dealer, I also gotten some Arrowrothy 4" rollers. The Whizz rollers shed, but the Arroworthy didn't, so now I just gettin the Arroworthy rollers. Hope this helps. 

siffleur


----------

